# Tips on how to get rolly polys (isopods)?



## Tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

i see them running around early in the morning when I go to work, is there a bait or trap I can set to capture them? I want to get and breed some, and thinking of putting their off spring in my vocations.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 18, 2017)

I just pick them up with my fingers. As soon as you touch them they roll up. You could put a glass over them if you're squeamish. Look under rocks, bits of dead wood and the like


----------



## jaizei (Oct 18, 2017)

If you put damp newspaper, or sliced fruit, on the ground, you should find some there after a while.


----------



## Tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

I’ll try the paper tube or the sliced potato. I always forget to bring a container for my morning walk to work to collect them. I checked online and they are very expensive for some reason.


----------



## theguy67 (Oct 18, 2017)

Look under flat rocks, stumps, or logs. I do know that they like decaying plant material. I have a log in my redfoot's pen (next to some bamboo), and there's always a few dozen under there.

As for a trap. Maybe you can bring a flat stone (if there are none around) and place it under a bush near by. You could even sprinkle some food under there. But, be careful of snakes, spiders, centipedes, and ants. Lift it away from you.


----------

